# Tabellenausrichtung am oberen Rand



## illpsycholli (25. September 2005)

Hey,

 ich habe bereits alles versucht und ich verstehe nicht warum das nicht klappt. Ich möchte in einer Tabelle etwas am oberen Rand ausrichten. Dies funktioniert auch mit Firefox, nur wenn ich die Seite mit dem IE aufrufe, funktioniert es nicht. Siehe http://85.93.9.96/homepage/  rechte Seite "Latest News"  . Die sollen oben ausgerichtet werden und nicht da in der Mitte rumstehen. 
 Mein Quelltext:


```
<td rowspan="8" valign="top" background="./Bilder/index_07.gif">    		<div align="left">';
 		
 		$sql1=mysql_query("SELECT * FROM `hp_news` ORDER BY ID DESC LIMIT 5");
 		echo '<center>
 		<div align="middle">
 		  <table width="150" border="1">';
```
 

 un danach folgt halt die Tabelle die darin steht mit den Latest News.

 Kann mir da wer helfen?
 Danke,
 Christoph


----------



## Maik (25. September 2005)

Überprüfe den Quelltext deiner verlinkten Demo-Seite mal auf ein fehlendes *</div>*, vielleicht liegt's ja daran? 

Wobei ich den Sinn und Nutzen der verwendeten / formatierten DIVs nicht so ganz nachvollziehen kann:

```
<div align="left">
  <center>
    <div align="middle">
      <table width="150" border="1">
       ...
     </table>
    </div>
   </center>
</div>
```
Anmerkung: für das Attribut align kann als Angabe/Wert left,right,center oder justify gewählt werden. Ausserdem gilt das Attribut align als _deprecated_ (missbilligt, abgelehnt) und das HTML-Element soll mit der CSS-Eigenschaft text-align formatiert werden.


----------



## Maik (25. September 2005)

Habe den Grund entdeckt; es sind die erzwungenen Leerzeichen *&nbsp;* zwischen den Tabellenzeilen ;-]


----------

